# where can i get a good quality tractor cover?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi I am planning to keep my tractor/snowthrower outside during snow so i do not need to climb/snowthrow up a steep hill to get to the driveway...


I want to see about getting a cover for it while its outride..

Id use canvas or a fitted cover, but the tractor/weights/thrower unit makes the tractor about 10' long... most of the covers i see at jacks/ntool ect are for 7' in length... any suggestions?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Maybe get one made*

Is there a place that makes boat tops or covers around you :question: Maybe a upostree shop could make you one out of canvas just a thought.
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

my boat cover cost about 300$ i was looking for a cheap alternative.... im looking on the web at car cover places and seeing if they have them for a 10' size..


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Check with Cabelas.com. They had boat covers that are relatively cheap. You should also make sure to put mothballs near all of your air intakes to keep mice out of your engine.

Works pretty well.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Hi I am planning to keep my tractor/snowthrower outside during snow so i do not need to climb/snowthrow up a steep hill to get to the driveway... *


*Your What!* Your going to keep your baby outside after you did all that work to your shed?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i cant find a decent photo, but to get from the shed to the driveway i have to climb a decent hill not hot top mostly stone & recycled hot top. See photo but its not a good example. 

I figure ill snow throw the driveway first, the dealer indicated that the tractor would have trouble climbing the hill while snowblowing... 'not power but traction' 

so i figure ill park up on the driveway before it snows - it will be in the shed normally- after doing the driveway i can probably get down the shed hill easier.. then go around the yard and work up the front hill its less of a slope

I have not used it yet in the snow so i do not know how good or bad it will do... 

also....I was thinking, i could probably just get a regular tractor cover and leave the front snow thrower uncovered. Duh... 



sj


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I can probably get you a pool cover relatively cheap that can be used to cover anything. It is pretty much a standard looking tarp. I am a "pool" guy on the side and have an account at a supplier that gets me stuff at cost. Most prices are better than standard stores, but for some items it's a wash.

I popped open the book, a 12 X 24 rectangle 8 Mil for about $30.00 (I'd have to verify the price). Doesn't say, but it is probably black or blue. 8 Mil, is okay, I'd probably go thicker, I just don't see one in the book. I can call if you want.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

They usually have pretty good prices. They buy in huge bulk orders and get really good prices. As I said, some items are a wash. The one I quote is 12 X 24, the one below is 12 round.

http://www.lesliespool.com/

Standard Above Ground Cover for 12' Round Pool 70010 $34.99 

Description: 
Leslie's Winter Cover comes in both in-ground and above-ground sizes. It is a 12 X 12 weave (24 filaments per square inch), triple laminated polyethylene cover that resists acids, salts, alkalis and mildew. The outer bindings are a webbed polyethylene material sewn completely around the outside cover creating a super-strong hem. The above-ground models have brass grommets spaced every 2 feet and include a heavy-duty cable and winch to secure the cover.

This is an interesting one... haven't see it before. I would go this route.

Easy Set A/G Pool Cover for a 15' pool 89958 $14.99 

Description: 
Available in three sizes. Made of durable 8 gauge vinyl. Rope ties to keep covers from blowing off - shelf box is included. Designed to hang 10 - 12" over the edge of the pool for a snug fit.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Last note on the subject. It is funny how you can buy an item for one usage and the price is X. If you go to another store and buy the same item for a *different* usage, the price is Y.

Example:
Go to an Home Theater type of store. Try and buy an optical cable for Dolby Digital (for the sound). Say you were looking for a long cable... 12 feet or longer.

Circuit City: 2 meters $44.99 (AND too short)
Local Guitar store: $40.00 and it is 20 feet long


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks Tis, for the offer... I did not see your posts until after id ordered this cover... 

<IMG SRC=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/44146_lg.jpg>


northern tool sold it for 39$, amazon wanted 59 for the same item.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Nice looking cover. Now all you need is some bungy cords to make sure it stays on. LOL


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

What Kind of tractor is that under the cover? The gage wheels on the deck look to be AYP ...... is that a Huskavarna????


----------



## thombat4 (Sep 17, 2003)

The sportsmansguide.com has Atv covers that will easily fit a tractor and the price is very reasonable. Also check out bargainoutfitters.com. These are some real good guy sites!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Glad you found one*

Glad you found a cover sj now if you can get it before you get it buried in snow.:bouncy: :smiles: 
Jody


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

From the design of the hood I can definatly tell its a JD. I wonder why they painted it red.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

*who needs a cover*

who needs a cover make a barn or place to put it in and make it heated tractor love you more it you do that lol (well start better) it's you baby so treat it with care and it will treat you with care well last long 

ohh ps make it big enafe of a any other tractor so it can have so a lone it with it lol :worthy:


----------

